# خياطه وكوفيره للبيع



## كليوبترا (25 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم 

يوجد لدينا فيز خياطتان من الجنسيه الفلبينيه 

وكوفيرتان للتنازل


----------



## أحلى منى (27 أبريل 2010)

*رد: خياطه وكوفيره للبيع*

عليكم السلام هلابك اختي بس حابة استفسر شنو جنسية الكوفيرتان وللتنازل بكم وماذا يجيدن من تجميل
ولكي خالص ودادي


----------



## صمت المشاعر (27 أبريل 2010)

*رد: خياطه وكوفيره للبيع*

ياتجار احذرو النصابين
والله نصبو ناس واجد
واحد اسمه احمد عبدالله علي العبدالمحسن
اول النصابين

احمد عبدالله علي العبدالمحسن

رقم حسابة في الراجحي
210608010243661

جواله
0566029512


ياناس نصب على عالم واجد واللي نصب عليه يحتفظ بالايصالات 
لانو سيتم الابلاغ عنه​ 

http://www.aswaqcity.com/thread218628.html​


----------



## كليوبترا (6 مايو 2010)

*رد: خياطه وكوفيره للبيع*

الكوفيرتان انبعو باقي الخياطات


----------



## عاشقة مستحيل (19 مايو 2010)

*رد: خياطه وكوفيره للبيع*

بتوفيق ان شاءالله


----------



## تاجرة متميزة (21 مايو 2010)

*رد: خياطه وكوفيره للبيع*

من وين انتي ابغى لصديقتي ؟؟ خياطات فلبينيات


----------



## امبروزيا (26 يونيو 2010)

*رد: خياطه وكوفيره للبيع*

آستغفر الله العظيم وأتوب إليه ..}


----------



## بسمـــــه (17 يوليو 2010)

*رد: خياطه وكوفيره للبيع*

موفق بإذن الله


----------



## أم عايد (22 يوليو 2010)

*رد: خياطه وكوفيره للبيع*

موفق بإذن الله ... لك مني أجمل تحية .


----------



## لك وله (13 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: خياطه وكوفيره للبيع*

موفقه بإذن الله


----------

